# Too many trains



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I spent the last 2 days doing a inventory of my flyers. I found stuff I forgot I had!!.. Here's the total...277 pieces of rolling stock, including passenger cars, freight, etc.....64 steamers and 9 diesels..... Not to mention whistling billboards, turn-outs, and rubber roadbed.. A whole slew of remote uncouplers and lighted bumpers..What a mess!!.. And this doesn't include all my O scale stuff!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think we already knew who had the addiction. This just confirms it.

Congrats on a nice collection. I want to see a group picture of all your steamers someday.

That rubber roadbed brings some bucks. Too nice for me. I am just going to paint black roadbed on
my layout for the track.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Amazing! How long to collect all of that?:laugh:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The title of this thread makes no sense. Saying you have too many trains is like saying a car has too much horsepower! Remember the old saying, “way too much horsepower is almost enough!” Same applies to trains. Keep collecting!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Yikes, that's a lot of Flyer. Glad you at least have an idea now. 64 steamers, you'd have to use a wide angle lens for that picture! Congratulations on what must be quite a collection.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I hate to see someone afflicted. I'd just love to help you out and will be happy to take the excess inventory off your hands.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Amazing! How long to collect all of that?:laugh:


About 15 years.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I think we already knew who had the addiction. This just confirms it.
> 
> Congrats on a nice collection. I want to see a group picture of all your steamers someday.
> 
> ...


And there's been more added since this picture was taken, not to mention my diesels.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I think we already knew who had the addiction. This just confirms it.
> 
> Congrats on a nice collection. I want to see a group picture of all your steamers someday.
> 
> ...


I buy rubber roadbed whenever I find it. I just picked up 10 nice pieces from flyerguy55 last week.I have boxes of the stuff, LARGE boxes, not to mention the pieces on the layout!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

rkenney said:


> I hate to see someone afflicted. I'd just love to help you out and will be happy to take the excess inventory off your hands.


NO!!.. Actually, I was thinking about getting rid of some of it, but I have always bought the best piece I could afford, so there's alot of stuff that is very nice. I also have quite a few boxes and engine wraps in one tub.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Over 40 box cars, over 20 tank cars,at least 15 cabooses, 20 or so 944 crane cars with the work cabooses...the list goes on..


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Too many trains......and the problem is?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFnew2 said:


> Too many trains......and the problem is?


That's why I love you guys!! All great thinkers think alike!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you have far too many. I'll take the O-gauge stuff off your hands and help to thin the herd.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think you have far too many. I'll take the O-gauge stuff off your hands and help to thin the herd.


You wouldn't want my O stuff John. The best piece I have is a LionMaster Big-Boy, then a K-Line Allegheny, a "sounds of steam" 4-8-4, several Lionel sets, and a bunch of MTH. PA's FA's, Williams, GarGraves track, etc.Lots of rolling stock, especially passenger cars, D&RG, NYC, and a very nice Lionel post-war Santa Fe ABBA set with I believe 11 aluminium cars. Almost forgot, a 3-piece BUDD set, maroon top Trainmaster, a MTH Pacific with 8 Madison cars. I'm sure I'm forgetting something. I sold you all that O scale track years ago I didn't need, lol..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sure I'd want it. Just try me!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyernut said:


> And there's been more added since this picture was taken, not to mention my diesels.
> View attachment 370938
> 
> 
> View attachment 370946


Holy cow flyernut, it reminds me of the traffic on the Jersey Turnpike. You might have to reinforce your train table with all of that weight.


----------

